# Anyone ride a stallion?



## nikelodeon79

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone rides a stallion? I'm looking at getting this teenaged stud(13).... do they make good family/riding/trail horses?
> 
> And would it be TOO LATE to geld him? What would be the side effects of gettin' him gelded this late?
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks


Not all stallions are created alike but as a general rule no, they do not make good family horses. 

You would need to discuss the pros and cons with your veterinarian. There are higher risks in gelding an older horse but it can still be done. My Arab was gelded at age 17 and, though the surgery definitely had risks, he was dangerous as a stud (striking, biting, etc.) and after he was gelded, became a wonderful horse and I was able to train him to carry a rider.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm

I used to ride a stallion years ago, he has since passed on. I would not recommend a stud for a family horses ... as for gelding just talk to your vet. my friend had her boy gelded when he was in his 20's (she got him when he was that old) and he dis just fine with it


----------



## Speed Racer

Stallions are not good choices for families and trail riding unless you've had a LOT of experience handling and riding them. If you have to ask, the answer is no. 

13 isn't too old to geld, but there's no guarantee he'll lose any of his stallion behaviors. Some calm right down, while others act like studs their whole lives.

What is so wonderful about this 13 y/o stallion that you're considering taking him on? If it's the price, you can find an already gelded horse for probably less money.


----------



## rbarlo32

I think gelding him at 13 wouldn't make much difference in his behaviour as the amount of hormones he will till have. 
Like Nikelodeon said it depends on the stallion some are evil brats that you don't want to be in the same field as let alone ride then there are others that are quiter and gentler then most mares or geldings.

I baught I 10 year old shetland stallion in October last year after he recovered from flu I back him in November.

This was the first time he had ever been riden.
















The only time I have really riden him he was worked up and took off at a gallop, I was bare back and neadless to say I fell off, then he took himself home very proud of himself.


----------



## showjumper09

I own a Zangersheide stallion and have worked with many in the past, all jumpers. If you do not have extensive experience handling stallions, I would NOT advise purchasing one. 

As for gelding him, if he's quiet enough (an atypical stallion) and you don't have mares in proximity, I would leave him. If it's necessary, I would take your vet's advice. I had a warmblood brought to me who had just been gelded (he was 8). He was a fantastic jumper, but he definitely still had his stallion tendencies. However, I've worked with other stallions who were relatively quiet and well mannered. It all depends how they're handled.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

I should note that this stallion is VERY quite and gentle.... you would never know he is a stud 'less you look ( lol)

I want to geld him just cuz I don't NEED a stud... I'm considering it but not sure :/

thanks for all your reply's =)


----------



## nrhareiner

Been riding and showing stallions from day one. As long as they are well trained and you know how to handle them they are no differnet then any other horse. That being said you stated a family horse to me that means people who may or may not be horse people if that is the case then a stallion would not be the best choice.


----------



## TexasBlaze

If you dont plan on using him to breed then it isnt fair to keep him a stallion. IF he is a stallion he will need to be kept away from all other horses and treated VERY differently than a pet would. Stallions needs to be pastured alone as if they arent he could cover mares, hurt himself trying to get in with mares, and start fights with / potentially kill any geldings you have. You'd have to be VERY VERY strict with him even if he IS sweet and unless he's the elvis presley of the horse world it just isnt fair to HIM to keep him a stud and make him miss out on being a horse.

I dont have stallions, however i have two geldings. Gelding my two year old was the best idea of my life. He was turning into a jerk and hated having to be seperated from his friends. Once he was old enough those things were GONE and he was happy and content to run around terrorizing the mares with his "big brother" Blaze.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

what I mean by family horse is being okay with kids being lead around on his back, but then being able to be ridden by people who know how to ride  

thanks for all your reply's


----------



## rbarlo32

TexasBlaze I have to disagree with you not all stallions have to be kept alone, my stallion in best buddies with a weanling colt we just baught to be friends with him, neither has gotten hurt and they get on like a house on fire. Colts only really try to kill each other if there are mares in touching distance other wise I have one field with a 5 year old stallion 4 year old colt and 5 year old gelding. And then the field with my 10 year old stallion and weanling colt.

He looks like he is despretly trying to kill the foal.









Some random photos of the boys they are all entire in these photos.
















The only time we have had any really bad injuries is when two 4 year old fillies broke out from where they where being kept for a short time into the stallions field.


----------



## Bellasmom

Honestly, there are multiple issues that make owning a stallion more complicated than a gelding or mare and NO benefits other than "look at me, I rides a STUD!", unless you are a breeder. I've ridden stallions, both to show and as pleasure horses, and even the most mellow stallion will pick the most inconvient times to remind you he IS a stallion.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

rbarlo32 said:


> I think gelding him at 13 wouldn't make much difference in his behaviour as the amount of hormones he will till have.
> Like Nikelodeon said it depends on the stallion some are evil brats that you don't want to be in the same field as let alone ride then there are others that are quiter and gentler then most mares or geldings.
> 
> I baught I 10 year old shetland stallion in October last year after he recovered from flu I back him in November.
> 
> This was the first time he had ever been riden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I have really riden him he was worked up and took off at a gallop, I was bare back and neadless to say I fell off, then he took himself home very proud of himself.


he is gorgeous! His mane and the little girls hair are so similar - wild! lol


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

If I get him, I'll get him gelded right away --- but will he still LOOK like a stallion? You know how they have those muscular neck's, stout body, etc.... And will he be like an average gelding?? I wouldn't have any mare's around here- just 2 or 3 other geldings.

thanks


----------



## Cintillate

Don't know if to late or not. Depends on the horse really as there are some really laid back and in control stallions. But they have their moments. I don't think would be great for family trail rides, not saying that is absolute but there is the worry he may be interested in other horses and other horses reacting to him. You might end up focusing on that instead of trail ride as that is the case usually. Really up to riders preference.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

thanks for your reply  love your avatar 

anyway, I ride alone almost every time


----------



## jaydee

It does depend a lot on the stallion, the last welsh cob we had was as quiet as any gelding and well behaved around mares at shows etc but I took on an arabian that was older and he was a nightmare, so aggressive and unpredictable that even using him as a stud horse wasnt safe (why I got him). He was castrated at 10 and never had a problem with him, he was turned out with mares afterwards and showed no desire to behave inappropriately with them but he did always have a streak in him and I would never turn my back on him
If you dont intend to breed with the horse then its actually much kinder to have it gelded and allow it to live a normal life around other horses


----------



## Speed Racer

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> If I get him, I'll get him gelded right away --- but will he still LOOK like a stallion? You know how they have those muscular neck's, stout body, etc.... And will he be like an average gelding??


He shouldn't lose the 'look' at 13, but honestly, do you _really_ want to risk your family's safety on a horse who MIGHT act like a gelding after the surgery? 

Are you really more concerned that he's going to continue to _look_ like a stallion, than whether or not he's still going to continue to _act_ like one?

I'm sorry, but your priorities seem rather skewed.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

I don't care whether he looks like a stallion or not! I was just wondering because I've heard both stories.
As for acting like a gelding, he acts like one NOW!! I just wasn't sure if that will change ever more after getting gelded...


----------



## rbarlo32

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> he is gorgeous! His mane and the little girls hair are so similar - wild! lol


 Thank you, that is my little sister, he was an angel, he doesn't like being riden as much since he hurt his eye in june though.


----------



## wetrain17

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone rides a stallion? I'm looking at getting this teenaged stud(13).... do they make good family/riding/trail horses?
> 
> And would it be TOO LATE to geld him? What would be the side effects of gettin' him gelded this late?
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks


 
There are plenty of other horses out there that are already gelded. Why spend the extra money and risk injury when the outcome is so unclear? I would move on and look for something already gelded.


----------



## Janna

TexasBlaze said:


> If you dont plan on using him to breed then it isnt fair to keep him a stallion. IF he is a stallion he will need to be kept away from all other horses and treated VERY differently than a pet would. Stallions needs to be pastured alone as if they arent he could cover mares, hurt himself trying to get in with mares, and start fights with / potentially kill any geldings you have. You'd have to be VERY VERY strict with him even if he IS sweet and unless he's the elvis presley of the horse world it just isnt fair to HIM to keep him a stud and make him miss out on being a horse.
> 
> I dont have stallions, however i have two geldings. Gelding my two year old was the best idea of my life. He was turning into a jerk and hated having to be seperated from his friends. Once he was old enough those things were GONE and he was happy and content to run around terrorizing the mares with his "big brother" Blaze.



Dang you act like they're monsters. 
No you don't have to keep them alone, they are herd animals and usually end up acting worse of kept on solitary confinement. 

As long As no mares are around every stud I've had are great with eachother and other geldings. My studs and geldings all run together and 2 of them have actually been used for breeding. Both are excellent with the young colts. And the colts grow up being great around all other horses males/females.


There is of course the mean/dangerous studs, but they shouldn't have their balls anyway if that's the case.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian

I ride a coming 6 y/o Arabian stallion for a friend and frankly, he is better than my other horses when it comes to riding in some aspects. Sometimes i have to whack him cause he gets excited over a mares and just HAS to talk but then it is over with. He could definitely intimidate some though.

I would not recommend it unless you have some experience handling them and working with them.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I have owned two Arabs that were gelded late and both stopped behaving like studs within a few months after they were gelded. My vet said that result is very common. He's seen it do often that he is of the opinion that human rapists should be castrated.

One of my Arabs never looked like a stud but the other did and his appearance did not change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

I've ridden our older stud Jester, and a couple others, but generally they are not good to have for family horses. They are generally pretty unpredictable. Ours had manners, some do NOT. I would just geld him.


----------



## Speed Racer

nikelodeon79 said:


> He's seen it do often that he is of the opinion that human rapists should be castrated.


Eh, he might be a good vet but he's not very good at human psychology. Rapists don't do it for the sex, they do it for the _power_. If they were castrated but otherwise let back out in public, they'd still rape. If they were completely emasculated, they'd just rape with something other than their penises.

People are a l_ot_ more complex than animals, especially where sex is involved. So much of it is tied into our emotions and psyche, that castrating an adult human male isn't going to do anything except take away his testicles.


----------



## freia

I would never recommend a stallion as a family horse (assuming by "family" you mean some less experienced or younger riders). I would never want to own a stallion for pleasure riding. There are so many good mares and geldings out there, I just wouldn't want to take a risk on the hormones or memory kicking in.

However...
There are lots of mean, unpredictable, and downright dangerous geldings and mares as well. I wouldn't want them either.

And a very unusual example - this is the exception, not the rule, with stallions: When I was about 12 years old, a dear friend who bred Morgans let me start riding her grand champion stallion (exceptional breeding and training) in the arena - never other horses in the arena - but all the paddocks butted up against the arena. He was a dream to ride and groom. He never did anything dangerous with me. I was allowed to ride him out on her trails a few times as well, and I never had any problems with him. I had strict instructions that if I saw another horse anywhere, I was to immediately go the opposite direction. When their 8-year-old grandson started riding, he learned on that stallion. They gelded him 2 years later so their grandson could show him. Children are not allowed to show stallions. That should tell you something right there.

Of all the horses I've ever ridden, that stallion was the gentlest, most obedient I've ever ridden, with the exception of one: I owned his grand-daughter. She was even better. Genes do matter.

So I think there are some unusual circumstances where a stallion has a lovely temperament and behavior, which will let him be a great family or trail horse once gelded. However, if you're not intimately familiar with the stallion and a very accomplished horseman, being able to judge whether or not this particular stallion is one of those special ones might be very risky.


----------



## Saddlebag

Before you jump in, it might be best to check your ordinances. A friend who's property had for years been outside the city limits found himself inside. He boarded a stallion and was then advised to raise his fences to 6' or have the owner geld the horse or find another place.


----------



## Endiku

I'm sorry rbarlow, but no. Your shetland stallion is a lot different that a full zied 1000+ lb stallion that _children_ may be riding. When a sheltand does something stupid, you fall about one foot to the ground and get off laughing. When it steps on your foot because it doesnt respect you, you say 'ochh!' but it isn't going to sever your foot. When it goes tearing off towards a mare and drags you, you can usually get it under control fairly easily. With a large stallion? It isn't that way. They are *DANGEROUS* when they get it into their head that they're going to breed another horse or dont want to listen to you. Not that minis and shetlands arent- I've been hurt by a few, but its just not the same.

As for having a kid ride your shetland on a road, with no helmet, bareback for his first ride...well, I'm not going to even go into that. Just because one horse tolerates a lot though, does not mean that others will.

OP- back on subject. Youve been given great advice. I also advise you to just go look for a nice gelding. There are so many to choose from! Stallions are not kids horses, even when being led around. You just can't trust them, even if they appear to be unflappable.

As for gelding him, it can go either way. We gelded a thoroughbred stud (off the track) as a four year old, and he was already so studdy that we just couldn't do much with him- even years after being gelded. He trumpeted to the mares, tried to mount just about everything, and worked himself into a tizzy during breeding season. Opposite of that, we also had a 10 year old foundation QH stallion. He showed well on the circuit, was bred for two seasons, then we gelded him. 8 months after being casterated we could turn him out in a mixed group of mares and geldings without him so much as batting an eyelash. Kids show him now. He was ALWAYS the lead horse though in groups, and is very bossy even as a 15 year old- most likely due to his late casteration.


----------



## rbarlo32

Endiku I highly doubt you have ever been around a British Shetland, ever seen one let alone handled one no offence but if you have no knowledge about the breed then you cannot comment on the dangerousness of the breed, yes a bigger horse can in some breeds be stronger and the are taller so can kick you higher up, but do not think for a second that a Shetland pony because of its height cannot hurt someone, an miniture horse or even an american shetland will not have half the strengh of a British Shetland, let me tell you a little fact a two British Shetland can pull the same as a Shire horse, you where not there when my older sister got dragged around a peat hill by a yearling colt that was only about 33" at most at the time, you have never seen just how nasty they can be. As for my sister riding the stallion with out a hard hat on, I had put months and months of work into him before that point, that was the first time he had been ridden not sat on, I knew exactly how he would behave before I even considered taking them on the road, and please notice how my mum is walking next to him.

I am sorry if I sounded rude or anything but saying a British Shetland is not dangerous, and then comparing them in stength to a mini is just ignorant.

Back on topic good luck OP with what ever you decide to do.


----------



## rbarlo32

Endiku, please have a look through this thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/shetland-pony-138113/page1/
Particularly the photos to compare the difference between the breeds then you might start to understand how a badly handled, evil Shetland can be as dangerous as a big horse.


----------



## Reno Bay

I'm taking dressage lessons on one of the farms breeding stallions. He's as sweet as anything. Doesn't mean I'm any less firm than I am with the mares or geldings. Wouldn't particularly want a stallion as a "pet" though. Way too much hormonal stuff going on.

(side note: I'm so glad the advertisement next to the quick reply box is an ad for Halo CE for the PC and not Halo 4...I'd abandon the site until the craze blew over)


----------



## Endiku

I realize that a pony, miniature, or shetland can be very dangerous- and admit to not knowing much about british shetlands (though actually, just as a note- I HAVE handled one before. He was imported to our state for a breeding program and he was lovely.) Really, if they are as dangerous as a full sized stallion, I believe that this would be even more reason not to trust even a miniature stallion with children. You may think that they are predictable but they just _arent._ Some will go their entire lives with 'clean record' but others that I have heard of have not. In fact, I have a friend who has a lovely dutch warmblood stallion. Gentle as a kitten for years and she let friends ride him. He hacked out with mares and was a perfect gentleman. He schooled second level dressage. One day though, he just snapped. A mare was in the arena with him and he dumped my friend, kicking at her ribs (4 broken) and galloping off towards the mare. He kicked three other handlers trying to catch him as well. 

We have two studs at the moment on our farm, a miniature horse and a jack. No one will less than 4 years experience with horses is allowed to go in their pens or touch them, and they are stabled away from all of our other animals on the other side of the creek. They are well behaved stallions, but letting a child sit on their back or lead them? It would possibly be disasterous. If I am not alert at every moment, even though they are sweeties, they will take the chance to push me around. Imagine them doing that to a kid.


----------



## rbarlo32

You don't know my stallion, my little sister did walk him around and ride him, with me there all the time until he hurt his eye as he now has a little bit of a trust issue with anyone that could be a vet. But he would never hurt anyone, when we were bringing him back into harness he freak out and my mum got tangled up in the lines and he could have easily have trampled her to death any other pony probably would have but even in the midst of his freaking out he never toached her. When he hurt his eye he got weekly vet visits, he couldn't see and he eye was saw so didn't want anyone around his eye so he would rear but never at someone only when there was an open space. This same fella I can let loose on the drive with no gates or cattle grids to keep him in, go in the house to grap something come back and he would still be where I left him. This stallion is one of very few ponies I trust completely not matter what even when he is running with mares, you can walk him upto mare and he will quitely walk away when asked like there is no one there. It depends on the temprement and training of the stallion.

He looks like he is going to killer her now doesn't he.


----------



## Endiku

look, I'm not telling you that you have a dangerous horse. Maybe he IS one of the VERY few that mostly use their heads, not their hormones, to think. Its your choice whether or not you think it is risky to do certain things. All that I am saying is that seeing that we dont know ANYTHING about the horse in question that the OP is asking about, it is likely not a good idea to advise in getting him on the premisis that he _might, possibly_ be one of the safer stallions.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

I'de like to comment that I owned a mini stud ( 9.3hh) from the time he was 6 months to when we had to sell him at 4 yrs..... He had some extra spunk, but was a WONDERFUL kids horse!! I didn't mean to start a war on here, as I see that everyone has a diff. opinion. 

thanks for your time everyone 

I'll post a pic of the stud in a few min. -- thanks


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

*pic*

here is what he looks like, case anyone was curious


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

say what do you think of his bloodlines?

Mr Tux Cue Paint


----------



## nikelodeon79

He's a really nice looking horse... I'm assuming they are sale pics? Not sure why so many sellers insist on the silly/foolish "standing on the horse" pics. Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

nikelodeon79 said:


> He's a really nice looking horse... I'm assuming they are sale pics? Not sure why so many sellers insist on the silly/foolish "standing on the horse" pics. Ugh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes, they are sale pics  You can't stand on ANY horse-- that's must be why they do it, if they can ( lol )


----------



## Endiku

Sure you can stand on any horse  the only question is how good your balance is and how long you'll be standing. LOL

He's cute. He has his ears back in all of the pictures, though that may not mean anything, but what worries me is that he is in a Mechanical Hackamore. Is he even bit trained? Mechanical Hacks are very, very, very strong bridles to use on a horse and might be either a sign that he isnt fully trained, he isnt good with bits and throws a fit, or he's very 'strong' when being ridden. its also incorrectly fitted.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

here is a vid of him being ridden in a snaffle bit: 




Not sure if he was even orig. ridden in a mech. hack, or if she was just tryin' it?


----------



## Endiku

I think she has his rope halter on upsidedown? xD or else its WAY too small.

He doesn't seem well trained to me but it may be mostly rider error...she's not exactly showcasing his ability. So I guess it just depends on you. Are you willing to put the time, effort, and money into gelding and retraining him as well as training him out of possible bad habits with the chance that he's turn out to be not so great?


----------



## Chiilaa

I would avoid him. He is really not well trained at all, he is slow (VERY SLOW) off the leg - she is having to hassle him to get him forward at all, and he is constantly coming back to a slower gait without being asked. There is also something I don't like about his back end - his stride just doesn't seem right, I want to say he is putting his feet down too wide but I am not sure what it is. 

In this economy, there are dozens of horse that are better trained than this one, with just as much colour, and already gelded. I would not waste money on him.


----------



## freia

Chiilaa said:


> I would avoid him. He is really not well trained at all, he is slow (VERY SLOW) off the leg - she is having to hassle him to get him forward at all, and he is constantly coming back to a slower gait without being asked. There is also something I don't like about his back end - his stride just doesn't seem right, I want to say he is putting his feet down too wide but I am not sure what it is.
> 
> In this economy, there are dozens of horse that are better trained than this one, with just as much colour, and already gelded. I would not waste money on him.


I see it too. At the walk, it almost looks like a limp in one of the hind legs, or one leg a little stiff or something. Not seeing it at the trot.


----------



## Janna

Pretty horse but his hind end looks strange to me too. 

Why don't they show you how he acts around mares? I'm willing to bet those are 2 geldings he's used to being around. 

I know tons of studs that are chill with their pasture buddies. But get retarded with mares around. 
One of the studs here is amazing with the colts and other geldings but gets a bit high strung and talkative around the girls.


----------



## paintedpastures

I'll echo what most have all ready said,stallions are not kid/family riding horses:-(.Someone with experience in handling a stallion's mentality should do fine.Just because they are quiet & act like gelding most of time ,doesn't mean they will always.I loved working with my stallions when we had them,but no matter how good they can be, you still have to be mindful of their potential behavior at all times:wink:.

Now I still cringe at a girl I knew of, only through friend.Never met her,but she treated her stallion ,basically thinks of him like a gelding{actually should be one:lol: but that's another can of worms}. She has kids riding double & triple on him,has used him as kid lesson horse. Posts pics of them too,kids no proper riding gear on like boots or helmets,riding on trails through water etc.obviously doesn't consider what could happen!!:shock:


----------



## xeventer17

I just wanted to throw out there my opinion real quick. Everyone seems to be under the impression that quiet and well-mannered stallions are few and far between, when in fact, in my experience, that is not generally the case. Most studs I have met have acted very much like geldings. I'm not saying they're just as safe, stallions are much more complicated than geldings, but with correct handling and training most stallions have the potential to be reasonably safe, sane horses. So please, enough with the acting like stallions are demons straight out of hell.

On the other hand, OP, regardless of how well mannered this stallion is, if you don't plan on breeding him, I would have him gelded because, as I stated, stallions are much more complicated than geldings and do require special handling regardless of how well mannered they are. I have heard that with current medical technology, late gelding is mostly safe unless the horse has other medical conditions that could cause issue. So just talk to your vet about it, if he acts like a gelding now, then chances are he will remain just a sweet after gelding, and you will no longer have to worry about the problems that come along with owning a stallion. I wouldn't let the fact that he needs to be gelded sway you if you really think he is the right horse for you. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## alexischristina

Not many on this thread are acting as if stallions are straight out of hell, but OP wants to know if a stallion will be a family / kid-friendly horse and IMO they aren't. I've only worked with a few stallions, one of whom was a very good-natured, sweet, well-behaved animal BUT he was far more reactive than any gelding I've met. Not on a regular basis, but if something happened to get his attention he reacted in seconds, violently and without regard for what or who was in his way. That is not something a child should be around, because without the reflexes, horse sense or bigger bodies capable of handling a kick or a bite it just isn't safe.


----------



## xeventer17

I apologize, you're correct, it was only a few people acting like that. I mostly just skimmed the posts, so I apologize. I absolutely agree with you, which is why I suggested her gelding him if she decides to purchase. I just wanted to clear up the fact that stallions can (generally) be just as calm as geldings with proper training and handling. That being said, I would never recommend a stallion as a family horse, however, I don't see any problem with a late gelding as a family horse if he was calm in the first place.


----------



## Reno Bay

I want to add on to what I said before.

Granted, the stallions at the farm my horse is boarded at are overall sweet as apple pie, but I wouldn't advocate having one as a family horse no matter how well-trained and gelding-like they are. Take this farm's boys for example (I'm excluding the mini stallions at this time, so I'm only talking about the four Andalusians). They're all complete dreams in their fields. Walk right up to you for pets and rubs and the occasional treat, you can walk into their field to just hang out or take them for whatever you need them for. When they know it's time to work (cute shows for kids) they can be ridden together in the same arena, even next to each other. In their stalls they're good buddies, but I wouldn't trust them out in a field with each other or other horses.

With people they are quiet sweethearts in their stalls (except the youngest one who has a habit of thinking biting is an acceptable play thing to do...nope, smack). Like all animals, they are unpredictable. Stallions, IMHO, are moreso than geldings in some respects. One day it was raining so the horses had to stay inside. They were restless, but they had plenty of hay to munch on. I was doing the oldest stallion's stall and he decided to bust out and trot up and down the stallion aisle trying to bite through the metal stall grating. I was injured (caught between him and the wall), but didn't notice until after I rounded him back up in his own stall. Hormones can be scary, I'll say that. Sure, any horse could do that. But I think stallions are more prone to thinking with their hormones than most geldings.


----------

